# Anybody Like Chiptunes?



## Jeffy (May 21, 2009)

Hello,
I am Jeffy, and I am a chiptunes artist. Meaning I use retro gaming systems and computers (i.e. 1989 gameboy, NES, Amiga/Commodore 64) to make music. Currently I am running LSDJ on ONE (1) Gameboy DMG-01. I make pop/dance/ happy hardcore music. 
Hopefully, once I graduate (here in about a week or two) I will be available to do shows and sets all over the metroplex (I be in D/FW, TX). What I'm trying to do is raise a wide furry fanbase, and hopefully become recognized in the furry world as a musician. 
I love to put on my shows in fursuit (which is still in the process of being finished btw) and I love being close to my audience. 
Here is a link to my myspace page which has a couple of songs up here. Or you can do a search for Kitsune Kid on 8bitcollective.com 

I'll be happy to answer any questions you guys have


----------



## nrr (May 21, 2009)

Jeffy said:


> Hello,
> I am Jeffy, and I am a chiptunes artist. Meaning I use retro gaming systems and computers (i.e. 1989 gameboy, NES, Amiga/Commodore 64) to make music. Currently I am running LSDJ...



You instantly fail for using LSDj, the babyfur bit aside.


----------



## Takun (May 21, 2009)

Only stuff I've listened to with chiptune in it is Crystal Castles and they only sampled.  O:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

I like Paza and Bodenstandig 2000


----------



## Jeffy (May 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Only stuff I've listened to with chiptune in it is Crystal Castles and they only sampled.  O:



Yeah :/ well I don't do that. All my choons are premeditated.


----------



## Jeffy (May 21, 2009)

nrr said:


> You instantly fail for using LSDj, the babyfur bit aside.



and why's that? (lol @ babyfur bit aside)


----------



## nrr (May 21, 2009)

Jeffy said:


> and why's that? (lol @ babyfur bit aside)



Composing music with LSDj isn't anywhere nearly as expressive as writing Z80 assembly to output sound (not that this is a good argument on my side, but I can't think of any other trackers off-hand for the original Game Boy), and it's actually gotten to the point where I think tunes written in it sound incredibly kitschy.

I dunno.  LSDj feels too much like a toy to me.


----------



## Jeffy (May 21, 2009)

nrr said:


> Composing music with LSDj isn't anywhere nearly as expressive as writing Z80 assembly to output sound (not that this is a good argument on my side, but I can't think of any other trackers off-hand for the original Game Boy), and it's actually gotten to the point where I think tunes written in it sound incredibly kitschy.
> 
> I dunno.  LSDj feels too much like a toy to me.



I find it rather complex to me. I'm learning new things every day :3 I used to compose with Nerdtracker II, and it was good for catchy NES tunes, but I wanted to create something that people could really dance to. Plus I find that I can really express a lot more using LSDJ (and the plus that I can use it running straight from a gameboy is teh awesome). I'll probably be sick of it after writing plenty of songs with it and maybe even putting out my EP with it, and possibly move on to another, like CarrilonTracker or BoyScout (which I'm still trying to figure out both)  I'm just exploring all the cool softwares I can possibly use, and LSDJ happens to be my favorite.


----------



## nrr (May 22, 2009)

Jeffy said:


> I find it rather complex ...



Yeah, that's all I needed to read.


----------

